# twig catfish?



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

i saw them in my local fish shop and wondered if anyone has experience with them, anyother information is welcome, the store said they would be happy in my 15 gallon but i wanted to check with you guys


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

They need a bigger tank than a 15 gallon. Love plants, kind of boring, constantly anc****************d to driftwood if it's placed in the tank, etc. They're kind of neat if you get one that doesn't hide, but all the ones i've had and seen have been pretty touchy.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

i thought they would need a bigger tank, good job i checked, by intrest, what size tank do they need?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

30 gallons is usually best... i've seen them do great in 45 gallon breeders before. Planted tanks are definitely a plus.


----------



## stephanieluis (Oct 7, 2008)

The common names for cat fish twig catfish or stick catfish. They may also sometimes be referred to as whiptail catfish. Twig catfishes are natives of South America. Twig catfish are often lost without enough greens to feed upon.
---------------
Stephanieluis


Inspire Internet Marketing


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have kept several species of whiptails.all are interesting.


----------

